# The Various Types of Straight Pull Hub



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 19, 2018)

There are so many styles of "straight pull" bicycle hub from the late 19th and very early 20th centuries I wanted to start a thread dedicated to discussing and identifying those various styles. 

The first and one of the most popular / "common" straight pull hubs is known as "porcupine" style by the Columbia company. 

The next is another Columbia style but uses a traditional ball-end style spoke that mounts directly in the hub shell without the "lugs' 

Another relatively common style of hub is often attributed to Victor / Spaulding but I have also heard from @corbettclassics that Barnes used the same style. Possibly a third party mfg?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 19, 2018)

Victor / Spaulding / Barnes / ?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 19, 2018)

This one is known by the name of the patent holder - "Mather" 
Very interesting "J" style spoke straight pull hub.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2018)

I have this one but don't know the application. V/r Shawn
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/straight-pull-porcupine-toc-front-hub.138465/#post-929476


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 19, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I have this one but don't know the application. V/r Shawn
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/straight-pull-porcupine-toc-front-hub.138465/#post-929476
> 
> View attachment 871413
> ...




I would align this one with the Victor style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Sep 20, 2018)

Maybe not exactly what you had in mind but is a straight pull hub.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 20, 2018)

Rambler said:


> Maybe not exactly what you had in mind but is a straight pull hub.
> 
> View attachment 871777




Yes!
I had not considered the plethora of radially spoked highwheel bikes in this thread but yes, many’a straight pull hub!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 20, 2018)

Here’s another that I believe is from the Cleveland company.

Uses a style of ball end spoke with a distinct wedge. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Sep 21, 2018)

found on here, not mine
Sterling


----------



## locomotion (Sep 21, 2018)

Comet


----------



## David Brown (Sep 21, 2018)

Max is that your Comet.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 22, 2018)

David Brown said:


> Max is that your Comet.




Hi David, no it's not a picture of my Comet, this is the Comet that sold at the Canadian auction for $23K
my pictures never come out that nice


----------



## locomotion (Sep 22, 2018)

Jesse McCauley said:


> This one is known by the name of the patent holder - "Mather"
> Very interesting "J" style spoke straight pull hub.
> 
> View attachment 871405



anyone have any more info on this hub? 
this is a piece of machining marvel .... imagine having to machine this in the 1890's !!!! WOW
this is my second favorite behind the Comet hubs


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 22, 2018)

Here are a couple hubs that I have.
I don't know who made them.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 23, 2018)

~ Cool ~ Thread!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 23, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> Here are a couple hubs that I have.
> I don't know who made them.
> 
> View attachment 872404View attachment 872405View attachment 872406




Top hub is Cleveland 
Bottom hub is for a “sulky” cart I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 23, 2018)

locomotion said:


> anyone have any more info on this hub?
> this is a piece of machining marvel .... imagine having to machine this in the 1890's !!!! WOW
> this is my second favorite behind the Comet hubs




Here’s a link from a modern bicycle blogger discussing the Mather hub.

https://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/straight-pull-hub-patent-51681/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 23, 2018)

Earlier Sterling.


----------



## frampton (Sep 24, 2018)

Another Columbia ball end spoke straight pull hub. Does anyone know what year these were used?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Sep 25, 2018)

frampton said:


> Another Columbia ball end spoke straight pull hub. Does anyone know what year these were used?
> 
> View attachment 873717



03 and i believe into 04. the one for 02 is different.


----------



## frampton (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 3, 2018)

So this is a "smooth barrel" style flangless hub but not exactly a "straight pull." It seems close enough to list here.

Stearns MFG


----------



## locomotion (Oct 3, 2018)

Picked up a lot of pre-1900 parts and bikes today.
2 of the lone wheels I picked up had 2 straight pull hubs that I have never seen before
need to clean up the second one to see it better
first wheel is cool, 4 spokes per holes, no idea how they hold inside???


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## locomotion (Oct 4, 2018)

Another bike I got yesterday had pull spokes
Victor
decided to rain on my load before I could get it off the trailer, makes for some bad pictures


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 21, 2021)

Sterling racer front hub , not sure what year


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 21, 2021)

Interesting one , not sure of the make, almost has a T shaped end that lock into the hub


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm still searching for this FRONT hub to match my rear hub on my 1902 Columbia so I can complete it.


----------



## bicyclerNY (Dec 21, 2021)

Rustngrease said:


> Interesting one , not sure of the make, almost has a T shaped end that lock into the hub
> 
> View attachment 1531213



This is a Morrow hub, they are used on the Eclispe Bicycles of the late 1890's. The page is from the 1898 catalogue.


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 22, 2021)

bicyclerNY said:


> This is a Morrow hub, they are used on the Eclispe Bicycles of the late 1890's. The page is from the 1898 catalogue.
> 
> View attachment 1531313



Wow very cool, thanks for posting that


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 22, 2021)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Earlier Sterling. View attachment 873391



Dont you have a set of Thor straight pull hubs?


----------



## ejlwheels (Dec 23, 2021)

1899 Crawford


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Dec 24, 2021)




----------

